# Need help – setting up wifi at home



## patkim (May 31, 2011)

I am planning to setup wifi at home so that my desktop, laptop and other devices like ipad can be connected to net.
Pl. suggest which is better router and adaptor (for desktop)that I can use for this. Is it easy to setup by yourself? Any links to existing tutorials on this site could also be great.

Also my existing broadband is not 'always on' type, i.e. I connect using uid/pwd. Can such connectivity be also  setup in wifi?
Thx


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

What's your budget?


> Also my existing broadband is not 'always on' type, i.e. I connect using uid/pwd. Can such connectivity be also setup in wifi?


You'll have to enter the Username and password each time. Atleast that was my experience with Reliance Broadband.


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2011)

setting up a wifi router is not a big deal. once you buy the router you can easily find the tutorials for your specific router model.



patkim said:


> Also my existing broadband is not 'always on' type, i.e. I connect using uid/pwd. Can such connectivity be also  setup in wifi?



the router has an option to select internet connection type and you can enter ur broadband usrname/passwd in the router config page so that the router dials it automatically for you


----------



## patkim (May 31, 2011)

Thanks friends.
Reg budget, not having exact idea what's the cost of router, but should settle for relatively economic solution.
Further for desktop do I need a dongle or some adapter? Or is there any option to still route wired RJ45 from router to RJ45 jack on desktop lan card. i.e. continue to keep desktop wired  but use other devices like laptop/ipad etc wireless.


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2011)

yes you can use RJ45 cable for connecting multiple computers to the router. most wifi routers come with 4-5 RJ45 LAN ports. so the LAN card of your PC is enough. you will also require an ADSL modem if you don't purchase an "ADSL wifi router"


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

Try contacting your ISP. They might give you a Wifi router for free.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

I have one doubt...

The Router has its own Mac address,& my desktop mac address is already registered with my ISP.So,do I need to register my router mac address also???


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2011)

yeah i think so. 
because normally its
modem->computer
with router
modem->router->computer
can the MAC address of the router be changed, the same way like MAC address spoofing with the LAN card?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

Yes, but that depends on the router.


----------



## patkim (May 31, 2011)

BTW are there any compatibility issues between wifi router and the cable modem?
e.g. my exisitng wired connection works when the speed is set at 10 M half duplex in LAN card properties. Auto Nego fails to connect properly.
Any such setting needed on router? Also if I go for the N150 type routers will they work with b or g devices


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

^ Depends if your modem sucks. Ask your ISP for an ADSL Router.


----------



## patkim (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey I was also wondering...Wifi b/g etc seems to be using 2.4 Ghz spectrum..and I see the same frequency mentioned on my Panasonic chordless phone  cud this be a problem??
has anyone faced any issues with having both running at home..


----------

